# where in sdakota to go for snows



## canadaslayer (Mar 12, 2006)

im leaving central mn on wednesday and im just wondering what part of sdakota would u guys think the bulk of the migration would be :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Go south of here, i have no idea where they are, theres not too many around here


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

hahahahahaaha! aberdeen, isn't that near brown and edmunds county?

lFrom the South Dakota Waterfowl Information Line: "March 10 The Scatterwood Lake area in Edmunds county is holding roughly 100,000 white geese. Brown county has picked up flocks over the past several days. Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge is reporting 60,000 geese on the Refuge and thousands more are scattered around the county including the Lords Lake area."

canada slayer, do your homework. the info is out there 
call the the states hot line, (605) 885-6401. obey the rules and be a 
a credit to the central mn sportsman.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

That was the report as of Friday. Snow, cold, and North winds have pushed birds back. A new report will be posted on SD's hotline tomorrow. Check that and see what it says.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

my bad! if i was a snow i'd be sipping some fancy tropical drinks near the gulf! whats their rush going north anyway!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

wow  might want to think before you post up next time


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

Check the sticky at the top of page for SD.
It was updated today....


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I live in ipswich, sd and there are quite a few snow geese here..Havent really got into a flock yet..Probably could have got around 20 geese last night if i woulda let them land but i seen a neck band and started shooting...But we are always looking for some people to team up with and shoot back and forth between flocks...


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

r u dun said:


> do your homework.


It's pretty sad that to some people "homework" means coming to these forums and calling phone numbers to see where the geese are. Between last friday morning till sunday we put on well over 1000 miles scouting and slept in the trucks for two days. It burns my balls that some of you have no idea what it means to get out there and do it the right way. These migration report stickys and hotlines are a great start to point you in the right direction. The birds are not hard to find. How many threads need to be started in which the only thing you wanna know is "where EXACTLY are the birds"? It's hunting...try working for it.


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

TWEET SD,

That was my point in posting that the reports for SD had been updated. I thought it might be a good place for him to start. I personally call the phone numbers and check the website, plus the snowline then head out and drive around til I find them. Don't sleep in my truck , but I generally have a pretty hefty fuel bill by the time I figure out where I am hunting. 
You are definitely right about the HUGE number of threads started asking the same question. If only people would read the other posts first.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

TWEET SD, i hope you were not refering to me. i just got back from doing my homework and let me just say i saw a brazilion geese! i even bagged enough for my freezer! we put on some miles and stayed in mitchell sd. i won't tell you how many i shot because the first liar doesn't have a chance, but suffice it to say, i will eat all of them. we had a flock come over us friday am that was so large and so fantastic i will never forget the moment. absolutly a natural wonder! what a fun way to spend a few days in the spring. you have to love it. 
:beer:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

wasn't referring to anyone in particular. just internet scouters in general.

do you have any pictures of those flocks going over?? I love the feeling I get when I see the sky completely filled with snows. I'll attach two of the better pictures I've taken of this. the whole sky seemed full. when the birds flew over we had to take cover because the bird poop was like rain. it was NUTS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

no pictures! just the memory. the geese wanted to land in the field but just circled overhead at 50 to 100 yards. it was like a kalidascope of geese. when this happened neither of us took a shot and even my yellow lab just stared at the site. i had her covered with a white blanket. i've hunted snows before but had never had this number, this close just circling. no doubt in my mind, the Creator had His hand in that day for me. i know the dep't of the inferior wants us to shoot them but sometimes you have to smell the roses too! (some of the decoys ended up with some funny green stuff on them but they missed me!)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sweet Pics Tweet....I love it!


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

thousands near brookings, SD


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

man i am sooooo jealous!


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW awsome pictures.

:sniper:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The poop on the windshield is ten times worse when you don't have any windshield washer fluid left in the pickup. Just plain messy.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Got two words for those pics, Flax and Cannon. :sniper:

Great pics. 8)


----------

